# New Lawsuit filed RE: Springfield Smoking Ban



## mobarbq (May 18, 2010)

A new lawsuit has been filed in Greene County, Missouri (Springfield) concerning the rapidly approaching smoking ban. Interestingly enough, this one has been filed by a bar owner, not a B & M. I think they have a good argument. 
You can find full details at the Ozarks First website, or send me an email. I am not allowed to post a link. <Sorry>

You can also download the actual court document there if you wish.

Keep an eye on this one!

#CigarRights


----------

